

Startup Sheep Vs. Non-Startup Goats (Or Transitioning From Coder to Founder) - grokcode
http://grokcode.com/741/startup-sheep-vs-non-startup-goats-or-transitioning-from-coder-to-founder/

======
ArekDymalski
That's a pretty good post. Despite this part about "natural-born" programmers.
But I hope it was just a simplification.

